# Xfinity on Demand



## Finney (Feb 4, 2009)

New Roamio Plus and everything seems great except Xfinity on Demand. I make a selection, it loads in and plays for 1 - 5 seconds then freezes up. Two calls to Comcast and one to TiVo with no fix.

If anybody can give me any input, it would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## MarcusInMD (Jan 7, 2005)

This has me a bit concerned. We just got a basic refurb mainly for this feature!!! We are moving back to Tivo for now since windows media center seems to be on it's way out.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Finney said:


> New Roamio Plus and everything seems great except Xfinity on Demand. I make a selection, it loads in and plays for 1 - 5 seconds then freezes up. Two calls to Comcast and one to TiVo with no fix.
> 
> If anybody can give me any input, it would be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you.


here's the thread, looks like a comcast billing code/pairing issue with the cable card:

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=508928


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

MarcusInMD said:


> This has me a bit concerned. We just got a basic refurb mainly for this feature!!! We are moving back to Tivo for now since windows media center seems to be on it's way out.


I can only suggest that you test the XOD4TiVo app out vigorously during your 30-day money-back window, to ensure it meets your satisfaction.

I have issues w/ the app, but find it sufficient for *our* needs.


----------



## merccat (Sep 5, 2015)

Just went through this a couple weeks ago. Also new to Tivo having gotten my Roamio on the same deal. The problem is Xfinity's. Unfortunately their reps do not know how to setup the cable card. Even activation took two represenatives three hours. Then when it came to on demand, the furthest I was able to get with them was to send out a truck.

Finally i got smart and called Xfinity's cable card setup direct line others have listed here and in less than 5 minutes I was up and running plus he went ahead anc cancelled the truck call. Its only drawback is they are only available during business hours i believe central time, but its worth waiting until the next day of you miss them.

The cable card rep said that the last rep had screwed up my a count config in all kinds of ways. Have not had any difficulties since.

My lesson learned, for Xfinity setuo with Tivo, only call 877-405-2298. Do not waste your time with any other customer support route. Note that they are cable card account support only, dont try to get general support from them, thats not what they are there for.


----------



## Finney (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I did learn that there is a TiVo On Demand code, but I was told that "Billing" have to add the code to my account. They are closed until Tuesday for the holiday. 

Wish me luck.


----------



## Finney (Feb 4, 2009)

Today the Comcast Billing Dept and Technical Support assured me that they recently changed their system and they no longer use codes... No TiVo VOD code...
They both assured me that everything on my account was set up correctly.

Soooooo......
Still no Video on Demand!!!

I've PM'ed a couple of Comcast guys on the Comcast Support Forum to ask for help. They seem to be helping others get this resolved.

Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

You need to call back to get a smarter CSR. Did you use the cablecard hotline? You can also try the comcast care escalated email address. Just search for it.


----------



## Finney (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!! I tried again and got a nice young gentleman named Charles... He confirmed that there was a TiVo code and he would add it.
He said he added the "TiVo Premiere" code to my account, sent a refresh... and BAM!!!, Video on Demand!


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Finney said:


> Thanks everyone!!! I tried again and got a nice young gentleman named Charles... He confirmed that there was a TiVo code and he would add it.
> He said he added the "TiVo Premiere" code to my account, sent a refresh... and BAM!!!, Video on Demand!


:up:


----------



## squirrellyman (Jan 15, 2004)

Finney said:


> Thanks everyone!!! I tried again and got a nice young gentleman named Charles... He confirmed that there was a TiVo code and he would add it.
> He said he added the "TiVo Premiere" code to my account, sent a refresh... and BAM!!!, Video on Demand!


Glad to hear there might be light at the end of the tunnel. I also made it as far as billing and then BAM!!!, was told by a supervisor that Comcast is no longer supporting On Demand on cable card accounts.

I'm hopeful this is misinformation, but I'm sick to my stomach.

Here's the post on the Comcast forum...
http://forums.xfinity.com/t5/Video-...s-with-CableCard-and-Tivo-box-no/td-p/2596191


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

It is. Same advice from this morning. Call again.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

squirrellyman said:


> I'm hopeful this is misinformation, but I'm sick to my stomach.
> 
> Here's the post on the Comcast forum...
> http://forums.xfinity.com/t5/Video-...s-with-CableCard-and-Tivo-box-no/td-p/2596191


that is the only post from a new account on the comcast forum, not a supervisor. my comcast vod works fine.


----------



## Finney (Feb 4, 2009)

Call 877-405-2298, which is the cable card number. Hope that you get a good Customer Service Rep. If not call back later. I would would suggest (as was suggested to me) call during regular business hours. I never talked to billing on the call where it was actually fixed.

And it is the "TiVo Premiere" code according to the guy that helped me.

On a sour note... I got a email about billing and my bill looks way higher... Which I know it shouldn't. I'll wait to see if it "self adjusts", and call if it doesn't.
This has happened before when we changed something, but it went back to normal on the actual bill.


----------



## xbr23 (Mar 29, 2010)

i am currently on Brighthouse with Roamio Pro and 2 Mini's. i am moving to a different house and i am considering Xfinity. are you guys telling me that Xfinity On Demand will work with our Tivo's?? that would be great as On Demand does Not work with Brighthouse.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

xbr23 said:


> i am currently on Brighthouse with Roamio Pro and 2 Mini's. i am moving to a different house and i am considering Xfinity. are you guys telling me that Xfinity On Demand will work with our Tivo's?? that would be great as On Demand does Not work with Brighthouse.


yes.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

xbr23 said:


> i am currently on Brighthouse with Roamio Pro and 2 Mini's. i am moving to a different house and i am considering Xfinity. are you guys telling me that Xfinity On Demand will work with our Tivo's?? that would be great as On Demand does Not work with Brighthouse.


Correct.

Works, and is integrated w/ OnePass. Limitations are that XOD4TiVo consumes a tuner and you can have only one active viewing session per DVR/Mini grouping.


----------



## MarcusInMD (Jan 7, 2005)

Some of the things I am reading here are kinda strange. I had been using a comcast cable card in my HDHomerun prime for the past few years. I pulled the CC out of it last week and plugged it into our new refurb. Roamio and ran through the setup routine. To my surprise everything worked perfectly on all subscribed channels including the xfinity on demand channels. I did not have to call comcast to reactivate or configure my cable card with the new device (Tivo).


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcusInMD said:


> Some of the things I am reading here are kinda strange. I had been using a comcast cable card in my HDHomerun prime for the past few years. I pulled the CC out of it last week and plugged it into our new refurb. Roamio and ran through the setup routine. To my surprise everything worked perfectly on all subscribed channels including the xfinity on demand channels. I did not have to call comcast to reactivate or configure my cable card with the new device (Tivo).


Clearly you lead a charmed life. Buy lottery tickets


----------



## MarcusInMD (Jan 7, 2005)

snerd said:


> Clearly you lead a charmed life. Buy lottery tickets


It never carries over.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Make sure to actually watch an ondemand show. Many can see the menus but then the show bonks out after a few seconds.


----------



## MarcusInMD (Jan 7, 2005)

For me, they play fine too.


----------



## WorldBandRadio (Dec 20, 2010)

jrtroo said:


> ... Did you use the cablecard hotline? ...


When I was going through Comcast Cable Card hell, I tried that cable card hotline.

What a disaster. When I called them, I had working service, albeit, not completely functional, but working.

By the time the call ended, the rep had managed to completely turn off the service that I had, and told me that she could not do anything else without a truck roll. And, by the way, due to the weekend, the truck roll would not happen for two days, meaning two days without service for me.

I finally got the cable card working thanks to the most excellent assistance of ComcastTeds in the Comcast forums. If only the rest of Comcast were as focused upon customer service as he is, Comcast would be #1 in the customer service ratings.


----------



## Old Hickory (Jan 13, 2011)

Send an email detailing your issue(s) to:

[email protected]

I've gotten a one-day response.


----------



## Mustanger (Jun 10, 2015)

855-484-1453 is a dedicated Comcast Tivo department, at the other Comcast cable card number you may or may not get someone who knows what is going on with a Tivo.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Does the Info Bar while playing an XFINITY On Demand program, display all the same Info when you press the Info button during play, that a regular recording does?

Episode Title
Season / Episode #
Categories
First Aired Date
 > Movie Year (for a Movie)


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

CoxInPHX said:


> Does the Info Bar while playing an XFINITY On Demand program, display all the same Info when you press the Info button during play, that a regular recording does?
> 
> Episode Title
> Season / Episode #
> ...


that depends on whether or not comcast decided to include the info. they usually include some, but not all, and it varies by title.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

NorthAlabama said:


> that depends on whether or not comcast decided to include the info. they usually include some, but not all, and it varies by title.


Thanks, I am just curious what to expect from Cox OnDemand.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

CoxInPHX said:


> Does the Info Bar while playing an XFINITY On Demand program, display all the same Info when you press the Info button during play, that a regular recording does? [*]Episode Title [*]Season / Episode # [*]Categories [*]First Aired Date [*] > Movie Year (for a Movie)


Ooooohhhhhhh, it's Robin Sparkles!!!


----------

